# pvd of carotid arteries



## victorywins (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know CMS guidelines regarding
coding PVD in relation to carotid arteries?
Are you allowed to use PVD for this?
Thank you Kindly in advance

Victorywins


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 15, 2010)

*Carotid arteries*

I know about it but what exactly do you need to know?  433.10 is carotid artery stenosis. PVD is 443.9 that is used for leg pain (claudication)


----------



## victorywins (Apr 15, 2010)

*pvd*

What I need to know is can PVD be used to code for the carotid arteries
Thank you Kindly
Victorywins


----------



## susiekay (Apr 22, 2010)

If it's a medicare pt. check the LCDs of your carrier


----------

